# Game #61: Warriors (26-34) @ Wizards (32-25)



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*@*









*Golden State Warriors* (26-34) 
*@*
*Washington Wizards* (32-25)

























Washington, D.C.
Sunday, March 04, 2007
10:00 am PST​








*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







PG – Monta Ellis







SG – Jason Richardson







C – Adonal Foyle







SF – Kelenna Azubuike







PF – Al Harrington​ 
*Wizards*:







PG – Gilbert Arenas







SG – DeShawn Stevenson







C – Brendan Haywood







SF – Caron Butler







PF – Antawn Jamison​ 
*Latest Results*
*Warriors*: loss @ Knicks 97-106 (3/2)
*Wizards*: won vs Hawks 93-92 (3/2) 

*Last Match:* – First meeting of the season.

****Wizards’ game thread (not made yet)***​*

*vBookie says*:  Wizards by 8


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Sorry, fellas. Between the new job, the girlfriend, and other stuff, I've been lucky (or have I?) to even catch the end of the last few Warriors games. 

Thanks ronna, for getting in there and starting a few game threads. I'm gonna try to make more in advance. Putting together what I do takes a little time, but if I do it in advance, I can pretty much cut and paste things over. 

As for this game....I expect the same 'ol same 'ol. Hibachi will run us over, fully making us sorry for ever having let him go. W's will be their usual terrible self on the road (as they consistently have been on this road trip). No Baron, no S-Jax....and I'm sorry, but why is Foyle starting in New York? 

Game's in 15 minutes, so let me get my Baileys and coffee on for this matinée.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

bruindre said:


> Sorry, fellas. Between the new job, the girlfriend, and other stuff, I've been lucky (or have I?) to even catch the end of the last few Warriors games.
> 
> Thanks ronna, for getting in there and starting a few game threads. I'm gonna try to make more in advance. Putting together what I do takes a little time, but if I do it in advance, I can pretty much cut and paste things over.
> 
> ...


To stop biedrins from getting in foul trouble...it didnt work though he still had his usual 2 fouls in the 1st quater and ended up with 5 fouls in the game


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Very nice 5-7 minutes for the warriors! score is 19-10 with 5 minutes to go, wizards call time out after butler had an offensive foul. Harrington has gotten off to a hot start as usual he has 9 points 3 boards, j-rich has 5 points, biedrins has 3 points, 2 boards and ellis has 2 points and 2 assists


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

End of the 1st quarter and i have a feeling the warriors will be their at the end of this game! score is 30-20. Biedrins has 5 points 6 boards, jrich has 11 points 5 rebounds and 1 block, harrington still has 9 points 3 boards and ellis has 2 points and 4 assists! good to see that the warriors are playing like a team today!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

End of the 1st Half and the warriors are up by 3! Warriors are out rebounding them 31(9 offensive)-23(6 offensive). Warriors would be up more if they stop turning over the god damn ball! 10 TURNOVERS THAT HALF!

anyway...here is our best players at the half
Andris Biedrins - 9 points(3-3ft) 10 rebounds 1 block
Jason Richardson - 14 points 8 rebounds 4 assists 1 block
Al Harrington - 14 points 7 rebounds


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

End of the 3rd and we are still winning! score is 84-81

Jrich is playing awesome! he has 23 points 10 rebounds 6 assists and 2 blocks! Biedrins has a double double 11 points 13 boards 1 steal 1 block, ellis 18 points 6 assists and Harrington has 20 points 9 rebounds.

We have to win this game! we HAVE to


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

W's by 1, late in the 4th. Can we hold on?

Is there a little 1-on-1 going on between Gil and J-Rich?

And is Monta yelling at the team to wake up? Looks like he gave a shout out at players down the court before that 3 Pietrus hit. Nice to see him picking up a leadership role on this team.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey, Al. You're not a G.D. point guard. How about at least _looking_ where you're dribbling to? 

Butler is a thief.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Harrington!!!!
Warriors Up By 2 With 2.9 To Go!!!
Wizards Call Time!!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

And Its Over!!! Warriors Win 106 104!

J-rich Is My Player Of The Game! He Had 28 Points 10 Rebounds 8 Assists And 3 Blocks!
Harrington, Ellis And Biedrins Also Had Brilliant Games!
Now Lets Beat Detriot Tomorroe!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

wtf...don nelson tech foul?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, I am so sorry. I've never seen anything like that to end a game before.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Don Nelson! You Just Lost Us The Game


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> And Its Over!!! Warriors Win 106 104!
> 
> J-rich Is My Player Of The Game! He Had 28 Points 10 Rebounds 8 Assists And 3 Blocks!
> Harrington, Ellis And Biedrins Also Had Brilliant Games!
> Now Lets Beat Detriot Tomorroe!


I don't know what game they showed in Australia, but it's over now.

Warriors lose, 106-107. BS foul call, and an even bigger BS tech on Nellie. Gil hits 3 FTs, Wiz win. 

Warriors - finding new ways to lose games.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> Thanks Don Nelson! You Just Lost Us The Game


Not so much. An official shouldn't be calling a T at that point in the game, shy of getting punched. 

Ironic, too, in a game where they let a lot go on both sides, that a technical foul ultimately costs the Warriors the game.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

bruindre said:


> *I don't know what game they showed in Australia, but it's over now.
> *
> Warriors lose, 106-107. BS foul call, and an even bigger BS tech on Nellie. Gil hits 3 FTs, Wiz win.
> 
> Warriors - finding new ways to lose games.


lol i didnt watch the game today...box score...and for like 2 minutes it said:
Golden State 106
Washington 104
Final 

stupid don nelson...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

bruindre said:


> Not so much. An official shouldn't be calling a T at that point in the game, shy of getting punched.
> 
> Ironic, too, in a game where they let a lot go on both sides, that a technical foul ultimately costs the Warriors the game.


so did pietrus foul arenas with exactly 0.00 seconds to go?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> so did pietrus foul arenas with exactly 0.00 seconds to go?


Honestly, the contact Pietrus made on him looked like the usual stuff that they were allowing. I thought they were calling the foul on Richardson, which occurred after time expired. Then again, it could be argued that the foul Butler had on Al, giving him the 2 FTs was also ticky-tacky compared to what they were allowing earlier in the game. 

I still don't know why Nellie got tech'ed.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Wizards 107, Warriors 106



> Warriors coach Don Nelson was issued a technical foul for arguing the call, and Arenas was awarded a total of three free throws.


You know what's really funny about this? (well not funny; actually it's bull**** that this happened). Earlier in the 4th, Arenas argued a non-call, IN THE MIDDLE OF PLAY, which I felt merited a "T" way before any typical end-of-the-game argument most coaches make throughout the game.

Say what you want about Nellie, this "T" simply shouldn't have been made. Way to cost us the game, refs.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

:rofl2:


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

..............

I can't believe this. That has got to be the most obvious stolen game ever.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

just watched the highlights on nba.com then...and arenas got fouled after time expired...at least san jose are gonna win the hocky>???

although we lost we played an excellent game...jrich was hittin everything, harrington got off to a good start, ellis was ellis, beidrins was a monster. you have to be happy with the way golden state played. now all we have to worry about is detriot @ detriot tomorrow...meh im going now...im gettin ma wizdom teeth taken out


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> Thanks Don Nelson! You Just Lost Us The Game


He didn't lose it for you. The refs did. Totally robbed. I'm sorry for y'all too.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> :rofl2:


what is so funny??. Not a damn thing. The ****** refs game that **** game to the wiz. We really needed this win.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Wizards and Warriors game 3/4/07*

Anyone who saw that game my Warriors got robbed by the refs. We won that game.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Wizards and Warriors game 3/4/07*

What does this have to do with the NBA Draft?


----------



## Will637 (Jan 14, 2007)

> The Golden State Warriors clearly were not pleased about the way they lost to the Wizards yesterday afternoon at Verizon Center.
> 
> Moments after Gilbert Arenas clinched the 107-106 win by making three free throws, including one that was the result of a technical foul assessed to Golden State Coach Don Nelson, Golden State General Manager Rod Higgins met referees Tony Brothers, Derrick Stafford and Jason Phillips in the tunnel leading to the locker room.
> 
> ...


Link

I think that settles it. The foul on Pietrus was clear contact drew by Arenas with 0.2 seconds left, so I don't think the Warriors got robbed. I have it on tape too, the announcers were slow-moing it as slow as possible, and stopped as Gilbert Arenas drew contact with 0.2 seconds left.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I can't believe! W's must be tanking!

Edit: Post 2000!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Will637 said:


> Link
> 
> I think that settles it. The foul on Pietrus was clear contact drew by Arenas with 0.2 seconds left, so I don't think the Warriors got robbed. I have it on tape too, the announcers were slow-moing it as slow as possible, and stopped as Gilbert Arenas drew contact with 0.2 seconds left.


Not even disputing the foul on Pietrus, the Warriors got robbed by the mere fact that the refs took the game out of the players hands by calling a technical on Nellie at the end of the game.

And if you think that was o.k., then why wasn't Arenas T'ed up when arguing with an official in the middle of play for a non-call? Wasn't that a point of emphasis to start this season? You can't have it both ways.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

The Arenas foul call was a makeup call on Caron on Harrington at 2.9 secs. If it was a tied game Arenas would've never gotten that call from the refs, though I agree the ref should've never called a tech in that situation nothing less than contact to an official from the coach (Don Nelson), you make Arenas make 2 ft's and go into overtime.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

byrondarnell66 said:


> The Arenas foul call was a makeup call on Caron on Harrington at 2.9 secs. If it was a tied game Arenas would've never gotten that call from the refs, though I agree the ref should've never called a tech in that situation nothing less than contact to an official from the coach (Don Nelson), you make Arenas make 2 ft's and go into overtime.


*EXACTLY!*


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Wizards and Warriors game 3/4/07*

is there a question about the draft cleverly concealed somewhere within your post?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Wizards and Warriors game 3/4/07*

save us baron davis! we wanna make the playoffs this year! not tank! im sick of losing


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Horribly officiated ending, what a bunch of bull****


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Wizards and Warriors game 3/4/07*

You silly people. The reason why this topic is related to the draft is this will probably end up giving the Warriors a better draft position off of one of the worst officiated endgames ever.


----------

